# Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*Hier* findet Ihr den Thread, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## hannes (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Sehr treffend formuliert #6 ohne den "grossen |znaika:" rauszuhängen 


zu eurer Arbeit, alle Achtung, in solch einem Rahmen "schüttelt" man das nicht mal so eben aus dem Ärmel


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Danke )))


----------



## Nauke (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Nee Thomas,

da gehe ich nicht mit.

Zensur, ist da nicht mal der passende Ausdruck.

*Und an der Reaktion hier ist wohl zu ersehen daß die User sich kaum trauen zu
antworten oder auch aufgegeben haben.*

Mach eine Zeitschrift auf und da kannste als Redakteur entscheiden welche
Leserbriefe veröffendlicht werden oder nicht.

Dies hier ist ein Forum welches ausschließlich aus Leserbriefen besteht.
Jeder Reisebericht, Tip, Ratschlag, Warnung, Kauftip, Internethilfe, PC-Hilfe
uns so weiter leisten die Autoren kostenlos.

Im Gegenzug nehmen die Autoren gerne jeden Reisebericht, Tip, Ratschlag, Warnung, Kauftip, Internethilfe, PC-Hilfe uns so weiter gerne entgegen. Auch
kostenlos.

Dies nennt sich Erfahrungsaustausch, gegenseitige Hilfe oder auch Forum
Gleichgesinnter. Eben Anglerboard.

Und das solch ein Forum wie dieses hier nicht ohne Regeln und Sponsoren
betrieben werden kann ist wohl faßt jedem klar.

Jemanden zu zwingen die Regeln einzuhalten ist legitiem, aber jemanden, der
im Rahmen eingehaltener Regeln seinen Beitrag schreib, zum Schweigen zu
bewegen ist nach meiner Meinung nicht rechtens bzw. kontraproduktiv.

Boardpartner/Werbekunden profitieren in der Regel von der Größe und den
Aktivitäten in diesem Board. 
Aber auch sie sollten den Unterschied zwischen einer Zeitschrift, in der man
Anzeigen schaltet und in welcher eine Redaktion jeden Satz absegnet, und
einem Internetforum kennen.

Hier schreiben nun mal Leser ihre Meinung und das macht dieses Board aus.

Und wenn Du denkst das ist böse gemeint, nee, ich bin Boardi.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

?????????
Wieso böse??
Du schreibst nix anderes als ich.
Dass man hier im Rahmen der Regeln und Gesetze posten kann, und diese aber auch vom Team durchgesetzt werden, damit das weiterhin möglich ist....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Nauke schrieb:


> ...Jemanden zu zwingen die Regeln einzuhalten ist legitiem, aber jemanden, der
> im Rahmen eingehaltener Regeln seinen Beitrag schreib, zum Schweigen zu
> bewegen ist nach meiner Meinung nicht rechtens bzw. kontraproduktiv.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Hartmut und auch Thomas!

Genau darum geht und ging es mir. Ich habe genauso wie andere geschrieben, dass ich so einen Urlaubsstart nicht positiv finde. Nur wenn dann aus freundschaftlicher oder geschäftlicher Sicht, ich als Boardie angegriffen werde, da ich unqualifiziert oder ohne Ahnung der Materie die Waschweibermentalität fördere, platzt auch mir der Kragen.

Karsten hatte damals in seinem Thread "WARNUNG an alle Flugreisende!" nicht nur ...





Karstein schrieb:


> ...habe ich mich ganz artig an die BA gewendet und meine Ansprüche dort geltend gemacht? UND .... Und habe ich lediglich auf den Transport von Ruten in Bazukas bei Überseeflügen hingewiesen, gleich ob BA oder Air France? Insbesondere beim "geliebten" Flughafen London-Heathrow?


 sondern er hat zuallererst einen Thread hier im AB eröffnet. Was wirklich absolut legitim ist!!!

Meineserachtens waren seine Worte damals nicht weniger hart als die von Nordland-Franky heute. 


Karstein schrieb:


> Unsere Warnung fortan an euch: vermeidet unter allen Umständen einen Übersee-Flug via London. Das spart Nerven und Gerät!
> Mal ganz abgesehen von den permananten Verspätungen an diesem Airport - ihr müsst euch sowas wirklich nicht geben...
> Wenn die auch nur ansatzweise irgendwie rumzicken, wird eine konzertierte Medienaktion gestartet, denn langsam habe ich von dem Service dieser Airline die Schnute gestrichen voll... Habe mich ja schon gar nicht geäußert zum Service on board, der war der reinste Viehtransport...



*ALSO gleiches Recht für alle hier im Board - wir leben hier vom Austausch von Informationen, Erfahrungen und auch Emotionen!*

Thomas, du Jirko und auch Pete haben sachlich und mit Verständnis für die Betroffenen im Thread gepostet!!! Nur so funktioniert´s und nicht anders. 

Lieben Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> nicht weniger hart als die von Nordland-Franky heute.


Bei Nordland - Franky war eine klare Beleidigung drin, die habe ich editiert, alles andere selbstverständlich stehen lassen.

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
Eine Beleidigung ist strafrechtlich relevant und man MUSS das als Betreiber  löschen/editieren.........


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Nordland - Franky war eine klare Beleidigung drin, die habe ich editiert, alles andere selbstverständlich stehen lassen.
> 
> Nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
> Eine Beleidigung ist strafrechtlich relevant und man MUSS das als Betreiber  löschen/editieren.........



Thomas, da hast du ja völlig recht! Du hast ja auch sofort editiert. Es geht hier um den freien Meinungsaustausch, der manchmal aus welchen Gründen auch immer "bombadiert" wird und dies sollte im Board weiterhin möglich sein, dass man Mißstände aufzeigt!


----------



## RäucherReiner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Nicht nur durch das Thema Island inspiriert, möchte ich hier mal vorschlagen, daß Mitglieder (auch weibliche), die kommerzielle Interessen von Reiseveranstaltern, Angelgerätehändlern usw, sich in einem speziellen Thread o.ä. outen oder geoutet werden können. Da würde so mancher Beitrag für den privaten Ottonormaluser verständlicher.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

RäucherReiner wie meinst du das?

Glaubst du wirklich, dass man hier im Board offen darüber sprechen darf?


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

dir fehlt irgendwie nen verb .... die .... was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> der manchmal aus welchen Gründen auch immer "bombadiert" wird


Beispiel bitte, wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Und solange der Betreiber da Probleme bekommen kann, ist es auch dessen Recht, zu entscheiden was "freie Meinungsäußerung" ist.

Beispiele gefällig:
Da kommt ein Besitzer einer Angelschule und meint hier schleichwerben zu können, weil er so toll wäre und das ja nur Informationen und freie Meinungsäußerung........

Da kommt ein x - beliebiger User, der aus irgendeinem Grund gegen einen anderen x - beliebigen User was hat, und meint diese Auseinandersetzung inkl. Beleidigungen hier öffentlich im Board wäre freie Meinungsäußerung......

"Freie Meinungsäußerung" ist kein Totschlagargument dafür, alles schreiben zu dürfen (Interessanterweise sind es oft diejenigen, die auf "freie Meinungsäußerung" pochen, die ersten, die sich bei Mods beschweren wenn was gegen sie selber kommt....).

Dazu sollten sich diejenigen, die das meinen, mal wieder die auch von ihnen akzeptierten Boardregeln durchlesen....

Und solange in Deutschland ein Betreiber eines Forums rechtlichen Unsicherheiten ausgesetzt ist, entscheidet der alleine, was noch als "freie Meinungsäußerung" durchgeht und was nicht mehr....

Und, nach fast 7 Jahren Anglerboard: 
Man kennt auch so langsam seine Pappenheimer...........


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beispiel bitte, wäre mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> Und solange der Betreiber da Probleme bekommen kann, ist es auch dessen Recht, zu entscheiden was "freie Meinungsäußerung" ist.
> 
> ...




Meinst du mich????? Ich kenne die Boardregeln!

Nichts ist schwerer hier im Board, als Fake oder Tatsachen abschätzen zu können, dies ist mir bewusst. Viele hatten sich im Island-Thread daran gehalten! Unter Meinungsfreiheit verstehe ich, dass ich sagen darf "Mensch, dat is ein bescheidener Urlaubsstart".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen.



> Unter Meinungsfreiheit verstehe ich, dass ich sagen darf "Mensch, dat is ein bescheidener Urlaubsstart".


???
Und wer durfte das nicht??


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden persönlich angesprochen.
> 
> 
> ???
> Und wer durfte das nicht??



Thomas, bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen jetzt, der Thread "Warnung vor Island" ist doch genau hier nun der Anstoß gewesen für viele Bordies. Ich möchte doch nur, dass das Board weiterhin eine offene Plattform ist (im Rahmen der Boardregeln natürlich!).


----------



## RäucherReiner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> RäucherReiner wie meinst du das?
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, dass man hier im Board offen darüber sprechen darf?



Also, ... es gibt ja durchaus User, die als Vertreter von Firmen bekannt und untereinander bekannt sind. Wär doch mal interessant ob in einem solchen thread geoutet wird.
Vielleicht macht ja mal ein Mod oder Admin so´n Ding auf???


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Thomas, bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen jetzt


Es geht aber wohl genau ums grundsätzliche - nämlich wer definiert, was "freie Meinungsäußerung" ist (der Betreiber, s. o.)...

Mir fehlt immer noch das Beispiel, wer (zu Unrecht) in seiner freien Meinungsäußerung be/gehindert wurde.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ich habe mir den Thread jetzt mal in Gänze durchgelesen und möchte, als Nichtislandkenner einfach meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich bin schon recht viel in der Welt herum gekommen und  meine Erfahrung  reicht so weit, dass ich  enttäuscht wäre, wenn bei einem Urlaub alles klappen würde, das ist wahrscheinlich ein gesunder Masochismus. |rolleyes

Wenn ich Probleme habe, dann versuche ich die vor Ort zu klären, wenn das nicht geht, dann hilft nur, sich mit der Situation zu arrangieren und das Beste aus der Situation zu machen. Ich rege mich natürlich künstlich auf :g, nicht wirklich, dazu ist mir meine Gesundheit und mein Urlaub viel zu wertvoll. 

Nach der Reise würde ich dann meine Forderungen geltend machen und, wenn das entweder zu meiner Zufriedenheit oder auch nicht möglich war, einen Bericht darüber schreiben. 

Es bringt nichts, nach einem oder zwei Tagen Brandbriefe zuschreiben. Das verhärtet die Fronten und man ärgert sich unnütz, denn es ändert sich nichts außer dass der eigene Adrenalinspiegel steigt und den Urlaubswert weiter senkt.

Ich muss auch auf solche Pannen, wie beschrieben, gefasst sein, wenn ich in ein Gebiet reise, das erst seit kurzer Zeit Tourismusziel ist und wo die ganze Infrastruktur neu erstellt werden muss. 

Ein Reiseveranstalter hat eine Verantwortung für seine Kunden vor Ort, klar. Das Problem für den Veranstalter, er ist seinen Partnern vor Ort "ausgeliefert". Wenn er auf "Nummer sicher" gehen will, dann bleibt ihm nichts anderes übrig, als einen eigenen Mitarbeiter vor Ort zu haben. Der kostet natürlich richtig Geld, das von den Reisenden in Form von höheren Preisen getragen werden muss, das will dann aber auch wieder keiner, gerade in Zeiten des harten Wettbewerbes muss jeder versuchen, so günstig wie möglich zu kalkulieren. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir am Ende der Island-Tour einen halbwegs objektiven Bericht lesen können, wie der Urlaub insgesamt war und welche Lösungen es für die Probleme gegeben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Also, ... es gibt ja durchaus User, die als Vertreter von Firmen bekannt und untereinander bekannt sind. Wär doch mal interessant ob in einem solchen thread geoutet wird.
> Vielleicht macht ja mal ein Mod oder Admin so´n Ding auf???


Warum??
Gerade im Netz (nicht nur Anglerboard!!) wird dasfrüher oder später eh bekannt.

Und wer nicht den Mumm hatte, sich dazu zu bekennen, muss dann halt damit leben, dass man ihn auch sonst nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen wird......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Ich hoffe, dass wir am Ende der Island-Tour einen halbwegs objektiven Bericht lesen können, wie der Urlaub insgesamt war und welche Lösungen es für die Probleme gegeben hat.


Von Angelreisen.de wurde ein Statement nach Abschluß der Sache ja schon zugesagt, Nordland - Franky habe ich deswegen schon angeschrieben.

Man wird sehen ob und was jeweils kommt...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht aber wohl genau ums grundsätzliche - nämlich wer definiert, was "freie Meinungsäußerung" ist (der Betreiber, s. o.)...
> 
> Mir fehlt immer noch das Beispiel, wer (zu Unrecht) in seiner freien Meinungsäußerung be/gehindert wurde.



Ich würde dir jetzt gerne gegenübersitzen und mit dir darüber diskutieren! Lies dir einfach den Thread "Warnung vor Island" nochmal in Ruhe durch. Dann brauche ich hier keine Namen nennen (schafft nur böses Blut).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Wenn Du den Vorwurf machst, dass wir jemanden in seiner "freien Meinungsäußerung" behindert hätten, musst Du schon ein Beispiel dafür bringen.

Ich behaupte, dass wir/ich da sogar vorbildlich reagiert haben und allen Parteien *nach Abschluß der Sache und Klärung der Fakten* eine Möglichkeit zu Veröffentlichung der jeweiligen Sicht einräumen.

Das Einzige was in dem genannten Thread editiert wurde, war eine klare Beleidigung, alles andere steht da wie geschrieben, wo also wurde jemand in seiner "freien Meinungsäuerung" be/gehindert???...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Wer hat im Urlaub noch keine Pannen erlebt????? Wir reisen sehr viel umher und hatten auch schon unsere prickelnden Erlebnisse. Ich gebe dir recht mit dem Satz " Mach das Beste daraus"!

Nordland-Franky hat ja nicht gleich gepostet sondern 2 Tage später und er wird bestimmt wenn er wieder in Deutschland ist uns erzählen wie sie sich geeinigt haben. Ich hoffe für ihn und den Rest dort, dass sie trotzdem einen fischfangreichen Urlaub hatten, denn nur das zählt!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Vorwurf machst, dass wir jemanden in seiner "freien Meinungsäußerung" behindert hätten, musst Du schon ein Beispiel dafür bringen.
> 
> Ich behaupte, dass wir/ich da sogar vorbildlich reagiert haben und allen Parteien *nach Abschluß der Sache und Klärung der Fakten* eine Möglichkeit zu Veröffentlichung der jeweiligen Sicht einräumen.
> 
> Das Einzige was in dem genannten Thread editiert wurde, war eine klare Beleidigung, alles andere steht da wie geschrieben, wo also wurde jemand in seiner "freien Meinungsäuerung" be/gehindert???...



HALLO THOMAS, keep cool! Ich schrieb doch "du, Jirko und Pete" habt vorbildlich reagiert!!!!! 

Du willst Namen? Na dann schau mal zum Beispiel zu den Postings von Nordman 





nordman schrieb:


> hallo ihr ganzen schlaumeier:


 oder Karsten 





Karstein schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie vollkommen Unbeteiligte sich anmaßen, zum Sachverhalt Stellung zu nehmen...
> 
> Und trotzdem wird hier in Waschweibermentalität herumgezetert, wie es in den schlechtesten Gerichtssendungen vorgemacht wird. Hat das was mit Stil und Niveau zu tun?
> 
> @ anmati: dein Posting ist einfach die allerunterste Diskussions-Gürtellinie und schießt Dich gerade ganz böse ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ist das keine "freie Meinungsäußerung", die doch hier immer wieder beschworen wird???


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ich hole jetzt Hartmuts Posting noch mal vor, denn dies ist genau unser Tenor! .....





Nauke schrieb:


> Nee Thomas,
> 
> da gehe ich nicht mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ich verkrümmel mich jetzt nicht aus Angst vor weiteren Antworten, nur ich muss jetzt endlich Rasenmähen!

Bis bald und im geregelten Bordie-Sinne!!!!|wavey:


----------



## RäucherReiner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum??
> Gerade im Netz (nicht nur Anglerboard!!) wird dasfrüher oder später eh bekannt.
> 
> Und wer nicht den Mumm hatte, sich dazu zu bekennen, muss dann halt damit leben, dass man ihn auch sonst nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen wird......



Wenn´s für mich so einfach wär festzustellen ob ein User für eine gewisse Firma XY tätig ist, hätte ich ja kein Interesse an einem Thread, in dem sowas o.ä. bekannt gemacht werden kann.
Wär nicht schlecht, wenn aus  Usertitel oder öffentlichem Profil ersichtlich würde, daß zB ein User Geschäftsführer eines bekannten deutschen Rettungswestenverleihers ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

@thomas
Vlt. hast du noch keinen in seiner "freien" Meinungsäußerung behindert, durch editieren aber sicher die Boardregeln "ethisch" durchgesetzt. Soll ich dich erinnern, daß genau du derjenige warst, der in einem anderen Tröt ( 40 kg Fisch-Transport aus Norwegen/ Person, Verkauf von Fischfilet bei eBay usw. ) dich vor den Anbieter gestellt hast, weil der ja Werbepartner des Boardes ist und Geld bezahlt. Wo war denn da deine Ethik, wo hast du denn da seine Kleinanzeige sofort editiert? Wo war denn deine "rufmord-verhindernde" *editierende* Ethik, als das Angelzeug von Lidl ( nicht Boardpartner ) schon Wochen vor Verkaufsstart als Schrott bezeichnet wurde? Usw., usw.. Hört doch einfach auf, anderen Moralvorstellungen einzuimpfen, die keine eindeutige Moral ausstrahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Und an der Reaktion hier ist wohl zu ersehen daß die User sich kaum trauen zu antworten oder auch aufgegeben haben.


Interessante These, bei der Vielzahl der Antworten aber wohl kaum haltbar......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> dich vor den Anbieter gestellt hast, weil der ja Werbepartner des Boardes ist und Geld bezahlt.


Schlicht falsch.
Ich habe mich nicht "vor einen Anbieter" gestellt.
Lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass wir nach geltendem Recht keine andere Möglichkeit hatten/haben (unabhängig davon was ich persönlich von der Geschichte halte)....

Im Bezug auf das Forum hier gehts es mir auch nie um Ethik/Moral o. ä., das ist auch in keinster Weise unsere Aufgabe!!

Unsere Aufgabe ist die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechtes und der Boardregeln, damit weiterhin innerhalb dieser Grenzen das Forum als Kommunikationsplattform genutzt werden kann (wobei ich da jederzeit zugebe, dass das immer im Einzelfall entschieden werden muss, da die Grenzen da immer fließend sind. Daraus resultiert auch, dass (fast) inhaltsgleiche Dinge im Einzelfall mal unterschiedlich bewertet werden).

Wenns mir um Moral/Ethik gehen würde, hätte ich Theologie oder Philosophie oder ähnliches studiert und würde mich nicht mit sowas hier rumschlagen ))


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessante These, bei der Vielzahl der Antworten aber wohl kaum haltbar......



Einen hab ich noch und dann ist Schluss! 

ICH BIN GEGANGEN, DA ICH DIE NASE GESTRICHEN VOLL HATTE von Karstens Anmache oder Klugsch.....(somit keine These lieber Thomas).

Mein Rasen ruft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Wär nicht schlecht, wenn aus Usertitel oder öffentlichem Profil ersichtlich würde, daß zB ein User Geschäftsführer eines bekannten deutschen Rettungswestenverleihers ist.


Wir können niemanden zwingen, das öffentlich preiszugeben. 
Da würden uns die Datenschützer haufenweise auf die Pelle rücken )


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> somit keine These lieber Thomas


Stimmt, würde ich dann als Einzelfall bezeichnen (kann ja durchaus mehrere Einzelfälle geben)

Davon ab:


> ICH BIN GEGANGEN, DA ICH DIE NASE GESTRICHEN VOLL HATTE


Dein gutes Recht!

"Das Anglerboard" kann ja nun bei ca. 30.000 Membern nicht auf die Befindlichkeiten Einzelner eingehen (sowenig wie es eine "morlisch/ethische Insatnz" ist).

Den Einen ists zuviel, den anderen zu wenig....

Für beide Seiten ist das Forum da - Und es wird NIEMAND gezwungen in einem Thread zu posten, wenn das jemand nicht will.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Thomas, Boardregeln hin oder her, wir haben auch damals darauf hingewiesen, daß beide Sachen, Filetverkauf im Internet als auch 40 kg- Fischtransport  eine Straftat/ strafrechtliches Vergehen darstellen bzw. dazu zumindest aufrufen. Und das offen im Internet oder in der Kleinanzeige ( doll- nach über einer Woche editiert) sogar im Anglerboard! Jetzt darfst du nochmals überlegen! Was ist härter oder sogar gleichwertig nach den Boardregeln zu ahnden, eine Beleidigung verbaler Art oder die Aufforderung zu einer Straftat/strafrechtlichem Vergehen?


----------



## RäucherReiner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir können niemanden zwingen, das öffentlich preiszugeben.
> Da würden uns die Datenschützer haufenweise auf die Pelle rücken )



Wenn ich zB veröffentliche, daß hinter dem Usernamen "Echolotzentrum" - vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bekannt aus dem immer noch heiß diskutierten Thema über Rettunsanzüge - der sich selbst öffentliche gemachte Geschäftsführer Peter Schlageter steckt, mache ich mich doch nicht strafbar im Sinne des Datenschutzgesetzes, ...oder ???????


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Solange der Filetverkauf nicht im Anglerboard stattfindet und es dazu kein rechtskräftiges Urteil gibt, gibt es schlicht keine Möglichkeit für uns einzugreifen.

Und es wurde kein "Fischtransport" von 40 Kilo angeboten, sondern Gefriergutransport - rechtlich keinerlei Problem. Was der Leser  dann hineininterpretiert (und ob das gewollt ist oder nicht), bietet eben keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe. Steht aber alles im entsprechenden Thread schon zu lesen.

Das haben wir alles mit unseren Anwälten diskutiert, wenn Ihr Anwälte habt, die das anders sehen, könnt Ihr dann jederzeit einen entsprechenden Prozeß anstrengen. Wobei wir uns dann ans entsprechende Urteil zu halten haben. Da es hier aber um Presserecht geht, nicht ums Teledienstgesetz, gibt es da halt klare Regeln, an die man sich als Betreiber zu halten hat.-
Unabhängig davon ob einem das persönlich gefällt oder nicht.

Alternative ist klar:
Manb hält sich nicht ans geltende Recht und damit ist das Anglerboard zu....


----------



## scholle01 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Überall jetzt durchgelesen|uhoh: 

Ich kann Fischmäulchen in ihren ganzen Ausführungen eigentlich nur recht geben#6 
Und auch dem Leoparden
#6 
Ab und an gibt es differenzierte Maßstäbe die angesetzt werden, möchte auch noch mal den Reiseveranstalter erinnern der Werbung mit der Möglichkeit machte mehr wie 15 kg Fisch zurückzutranportieren#d Obwohl rechtlich mehr als anrüchig blieb es stehen.

Zudem ist für den normalen User wirklich nicht erkennbar welcher Nickname mit welchem Händler/Veranstalter etc. verbandelt ist. Das dem offensichtlich so ist und die Branche sich auch untereinander kennt macht es nicht gerade einfach für den normalen User die kundgetanen Postings richtig zu werten. Aber das lässt sich wohl nicht ändern......

waren andere wohl schneller!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Wenn ich zB veröffentliche, daß hinter dem Usernamen "Echolotzentrum" - vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bekannt aus dem immer noch heiß diskutierten Thema über Rettunsanzüge - der sich selbst öffentliche gemachte Geschäftsführer Peter Schlageter steckt, mache ich mich doch nicht strafbar im Sinne des Datenschutzgesetzes, ...oder ???????


Wenn Du das veröffentlichst als Deine Meinung, ist es keinerlei Problem.

Wenn wir das verlangen würden von Betreiberseite, dann schon.

Alles beileibe nicht so einfach mit dem deutschen Recht (ich könnte inzwischen wahrscheinlich ne Doktorarbeit über internetrelevantes Recht schreiben, ohne das je studiert zu haben, weil man sich da fast täglich mit sonem Schaiss rumplagen muss......)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Obwohl rechtlich mehr als anrüchig blieb es stehen


Hier ist genau der Denkfehler (s.o.):
Nicht rechtlich anrüchig (nochmal, haben wir damals gleich anwaltlich prüfen lasen), sondern im Höchstfall moralisch/ethisch....

Und auch nochmal dazu:
1.: Der "gesunde Menschenverstand" hat rein gar nichts mit der Juristerei zu tun.
2.: Daher kommt wohl auch der Spruch: Auf hoher See und vor Gericht bist Du in Gottes Hand
3.: Und deswegen versuchen wir immer alles rechtlich so handzuhaben, dass das Forum nicht gefährdet wird. Dazu gehört auch, eben keine moralisch/ethischen Maßstäbe anzulegen, sondern sich aufs juristische zu beschränken. Gerade in solchen Fällen wie beschrieben....


----------



## scholle01 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Quatsch !! Als Betreiber habe ich doch in der Hand was ich zulasse und was nicht. Rechtsprechung ist lt. Norw. Gesetz 15kg pro Nase, wenn man Möglichkeiten schafft bzw. damit wirbt das zu umgehen ist das eine Aufforderung zur Straftat. Und als Boardbetreiber lass ich das nicht zu oder??


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Ich sag besser nix mehr zu solchen Themen, ist mir zu viel Aalschleim bei. ( Hättest ja einfach mal Gefriergut mit seinem Gästebuch vergleichen müssen, wo sich öffentlich dafür bedankt wurde, was für " Lösungen" der 15- kg- Regel es gab.- Aber das war ja außerhalb des AB! )


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Rechtsprechung ist lt. Norw. Gesetz 15kg pro Nase



Das norwegische Gesetz ist in keinster Weise relevant für den Betrieb vom Anglerboard, da gilt nach wie vor deutsches Recht (und danach kann man sogar tonnenweise Gefrierguttransport anbieten..).

Und nein, man hat als Betreiber nicht alles in der Hand was man zuläßt und was nicht, wenn es wie hier um Werbung geht (siehe Hinweis auf Presserecht, das z. B. das hier relevante Recht ist und eben nicht das Teledienstgesetz)....

Ich verweise hier nochmals darauf, dass Juristerei und gesunder Menschenverstand oder moralisch/ethisches Rechtsempfinden schlicht aber rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Aber das war ja außerhalb des AB! )


Mir reicht das dicke, was wir alleine im AB abzuchecken haben. 
Da hast Du vollkommen recht, ich werde den Teufel tun und auch noch den "Sittenwächter" oder "Richter" außerhalb vom AB spielen zu wollen ))

Mir genügt es wirklich dicke, all das juristische im AB abklären zu müssen (und nur dafür sind wir da)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

.... jetzt wurde aber mächtig editiert! Schwuppps 3 Postings weg! Was ist los?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> .... jetzt wurde aber mächtig editiert!


Aber definitiv nicht von mir, außer in meinen eigenen Postings....


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Wurde von mir selbst editiert, muß ja nicht jeder lesen, der irgendwann hier reinschneit. Vlt. zeige ich damit ja mehr Interesse an der Moral/ Ethik des AB als andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> an der Moral/ Ethik des AB als andere.


Nochmal:
Das AB ist keine "moralisch/ethische" Instanz oder gar "Richter"....

Das AB ist eine Kommunikationsplattform für Angler.

Und zwar für eine Vielzahl verschiedener Anglertypen mit zum Teil komplett unterschiedlichen "moralisch/ethischen" Ansichten.

Und solange das im entsprechendem Rahmen abläuft, darf die auch jeder kundtun (als Member).

Aber "das AB" (also Betreiber oder Redaktion) hat nicht das Recht oder die Pflicht als "moralisch/ethische Instanz" aufzutreten, sondern das Recht und die Pflicht das Forum so zu führen, dass die Vielzahl von Anglern mit verschiedenen Ansichten alle ihre unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen kommunizieren können.

Und daran arbeiten wir täglich (auch wenns nicht immer ganz einfach ist bzw. man viel Zeit mit entsprechenden Erklärungsversuchen verbringen muss/will)...


----------



## hannes (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir reicht das dicke, was wir alleine im AB abzuchecken haben.
> Da hast Du vollkommen recht, ich werde den Teufel tun und auch noch den "Sittenwächter" oder "Richter" außerhalb vom AB spielen zu wollen ))
> 
> Mir genügt es wirklich dicke, all das juristische im AB abklären zu müssen (und nur dafür sind wir da)




Hi Thomas,

damit hast du doch nun schon mehrfach alles gesagt.

Verstehe nicht das du dich immer wieder rechtfertigst.
Ist leider so das es nicht jedem recht zu machen ist

> für den einen sind´s zu viele Regeln, der andere möchte sie ausweiten
> was für den einen anrüchig ist liest der andere als Sarkasmus
> Zeilen lassen sich nun mal ganz anders interpretieren als wenn man sich direkt unterhält, Mimik und Betonung in die Interpretation mit einbeziehen kann
> manch einer hat das sprichwörtlich "dicke Fell", der andere ist extrem Dünnhäutig
> ......da könnte man nun noch munter fortfahren


Und die Erfahrung zeigts häufig - es bildet sich ein echt informatives Board das im Laufe der Zeit deswegen sehr regen Zuspruch findet. Ab einer gewissen Grösse "kippt" es dann. Immernoch werden gleich informative Themen gepostet, jedoch fällts nicht mehr so auf da die Anzahl der umgangssprachlichen "Laberpost´s" zunimmt. Damit nimmt dann aber auch die oben beschriebene Problematik sprunghaft zu.

Nun bin ich noch recht "jung" hier an Board, habe aber schon recht viel nachgelesen und deshalb die persönliche Meinung das die Meinungsfreiheit in keinster Weise beschnitten wird.

Es sollte sich jeder auch einmal vor Augen halten was Moderation in bei diesem Boardumfang zu beudeuten hat, ganz besonders im Hinblick auf die von dir dargestellten Rechtsnormen - dann dürfte sich so maches "Aufregen" ansich erübrigen.

Leider habe ich es auch schon erlebt das über diese unendlichen Diskussionen Foren "abgestürtzt" sind da die Mod´s irgendwann das Handtuch geworfen haben.


Mir ist einerseits bewusst das diese Zeilen wieder einen Stich in´s Wespennest bedeuten, aber es kan auch nicht sein das ein Mod für seinen Einsatz nur immer kritisiert wird, nur bei ihm "Fehler" gesehen werden, denn ohne seine diesbezügliche Arbeit hätte schon längst irgendeine Rechtsabteilung für die Einstellung des Board´s gesorgt.

In diesem Sinne.....Petri und mfG


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Es geht hier nicht um Instanzen Thomas, sondern um Ansehen! Und auch ich schätze die Arbeit der Mods sehr, aber ich mag Doppelzüngigkeit und Doppelmoral nun mal nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Verstehe nicht das du dich immer wieder rechtfertigst.


Ich sehe das nicht als Rechtfertigung, es ist der Versuch aufzuzeigen, dass das eben nicht alles ganz so einfach ist, wie sich das mancher vorstellt. Und dass wir im vorgebenen Rahmen versuchen, alles für möglichst viele möglichst optimal zu gestalten..

Wir haben ja auch nix zu verstecken, daher versuche ich eben bei solchen Diskussonen die zu Grunde liegenden Überlegungen/Fakten verständlich zu machen.

Dass das nicht immer gelingen kann, dass jeder diese Überlegungen nachvollziehen oder gutheißen kann, kann dann sowohl z. B. an meinem dann als magelhaft zu bezeichnenden Schreibstil liegen wie auch u. U. an mangelnder Einsichtsfähigkeit oder an weiteren, sich mir nicht erschliessenden Gründen.....

Dennoch werde ich solche Diskussionen immer (nicht immer gerne) führen und mich da nicht "drücken"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Es geht hier nicht um Instanzen Thomas, sondern um Ansehen!


Wessen Ansehen???



> Und auch ich schätze die Arbeit der Mods sehr, aber ich mag Doppelzüngigkeit und Doppelmoral nun mal nicht!


Wem wirfst Du das denn vor??


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Hallo,

merkt ihr denn gar nicht, dass wir uns im Kreise tummeln???|rolleyes 

Wir (ganz besonders ich), haben sehr wohl verstanden, dass Regeln gesetzt und auch eingehalten werden müssen. Und bei Gott ich möchte kein Mod sein und diesen Scheissjob (uppps darf ich das so schreiben?) ausüben.

Dieser/dein Anlass Thomas war der Thread "Warnung Island", da es dort zu Kommunikationsproblemen kam. Nordman-Franky hat ein unpassendes Wort benutzt und dieses wurde von dir editiert (vollkommen legitim und im Sinne der AB-Regeln).

Ich glaube aber tatsächlicher Hintergrund der ganzen Sache ist nicht gewesen, dass du editiert hast, sondern wie man im Board miteinander umgeht. Du hast recht, wenn du schreibst dafür bist du nicht zuständig und jeder darf schreiben wie er möchte (Boardregeln beachtend). Klar ist auch für mich, dass ich mich diesbezüglich mit Karsten auseinandersetzen muss, was seinen Tonfall angeht. Es war nie in meinem Sinne deinen Job hier anzukreiden.

Lieben Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> Es war nie in meinem Sinne deinen Job hier anzukreiden.


Freut mich ))



> Klar ist auch für mich, dass ich mich diesbezüglich mit Karsten auseinandersetzen muss, was seinen Tonfall angeht


Gute Einsicht )



> merkt ihr denn gar nicht, dass wir uns im Kreise tummeln???


Dazu:


> Dass das nicht immer gelingen kann, dass jeder diese Überlegungen nachvollziehen oder gutheißen kann, kann dann sowohl z. B. an meinem dann als magelhaft zu bezeichnenden Schreibstil liegen wie auch u. U. an mangelnder Einsichtsfähigkeit oder an weiteren, sich mir nicht erschliessenden Gründen.....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das nicht immer gelingen kann, dass jeder diese Überlegungen nachvollziehen oder gutheißen kann, kann dann sowohl z. B. an meinem dann als magelhaft zu bezeichnenden Schreibstil liegen wie auch u. U. an mangelnder Einsichtsfähigkeit oder an weiteren, sich mir nicht erschliessenden Gründen.....



Gute Einsicht )

Nee, Spaß beiseite - wir lassen es jetzt gut sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Mit der mangelnden Einsichtsfähigkeit meinte ich - im Gegensatz zum Schreibstil - übrigens nicht meine eigene )))



> Nee, Spaß beiseite - wir lassen es jetzt gut sein!


Da auch für mich eigentlich Wochenende sein sollte, werde ich mich zumindest jetzt für einige Zeit zurückziehen und erst nach meiner Rückkehr dann wieder auch (mehr oder weniger) gerne für unendliche Diskussionen zur Verfügung stehen....


----------



## RäucherReiner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



> > Wenn ich zB veröffentliche, daß hinter dem Usernamen "Echolotzentrum" - vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bekannt aus dem immer noch heiß diskutierten Thema über Rettunsanzüge - der sich selbst öffentliche gemachte Geschäftsführer Peter Schlageter steckt, mache ich mich doch nicht strafbar im Sinne des Datenschutzgesetzes, ...oder ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann laß uns doch so´n Ding aufmachen, wo sich jeder als  Mitarbeiter von Firma XY outen kann, oder jeder seine Meinung, daß ein gewisser User seine Brötchen bei  Firma XYZ verdient, sagen kann. Schließlich sind Firmen doch verpflichtet, in ihren Internetseiten ein Impressum zu veröffentlichen.   ????????


----------



## scholle01 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*



RäucherReiner schrieb:


> Dann laß uns doch so´n Ding aufmachen, wo sich jeder als  Mitarbeiter von Firma XY outen kann, oder jeder seine Meinung, daß ein gewisser User seine Brötchen bei  Firma XYZ verdient, sagen kann. Schließlich sind Firmen doch verpflichtet, in ihren Internetseiten ein Impressum zu veröffentlichen.   ????????



Genau das ist bei den Ganzen ``Norwegenheiligen´´ nicht so einfach, mittlerweile machen viele ihr eigenes Ding. Haben aber ihren ``Ursprung´´ nicht aus den Augen verloren und so hilft man sich eben gegenseitig damit die ganze Werbemaschinerie an der sie letztendlich alle hängen und damit ihr Geld verdienen nicht ins stocken kommt.


----------



## Pete (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

wer bitte sind denn für dich "norwegen-heilige" ???


----------



## scholle01 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Hab dich nicht so, war begrifflich ironisch gemeint......... 


Kann das aber gerne ändern wenn es dich stört.


----------



## Pirat (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Island und das Anglerboard....*

Hallo,alle zusammen.
Ich hab mir eure ganze Diskussion durchgelesen und muß sagen, das war echt spannende Lektüre. Ich bin auch der Meinung jeder von euch hat ein bisschen Recht. Über Moralund Ethik zu entscheiden ist nicht einfach. Ich hab mich hier im Board noch nicht zensiert gefühlt. Wenn du irgendwoim Urlaub festsitzt und nichts klappt, dann ist doch klar das du ne mächtige Wut im Bauch hast.Da fällt dann die Beschwerde auch dem entsprechend saftig aus. Ist mir völlig verständlich. Beruhigt euch alle wieder. Der Pirat!!!:vik:|wavey:


----------

